

Chad Hurley’s Take From The Sale Of YouTube: $334 Million - whyleym
http://techcrunch.com/2010/03/18/chad-hurleys-take-from-the-sale-of-youtube-334-million/

======
zandorg
Oh yeah, just one thing: If you could pay a secretary cash ($17,000 a year
maybe), why would you give them precious stock? If I was running a company, I
would pay cash in anticipation of the stock becoming more valuable.

I refer to the $9 million paid to the 'UI designer'. (but a PS - I kind of
refer to the Microsoft millionaire secretaries).

~~~
jhancock
Why? The folks that hit it big know why.

------
zandorg
And it was in stock, so if they didn't sell it that's even more cash.

~~~
redorb
I think he had atleast a year earn-out for most of it; but it was good timing
as google hit like $560 within that time frame.

